# Pricing ???



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

I have a pricing question for all of you Outback buyers. We live in Ca and today we visited our local Keystone Dealer. The price for a 30 BHDS Outback was $33580.80. Online, I can find the same trailer for $21658.00. This is the cheapest I found out of PA, the pricing varies from $23-30 depending on where it's located. What I am trying to figure out is why the pricing is so different? We are contiplating on buying out of state because shipping only runs about 3-4k and the difference in price is almost 12k. Any opinions and or thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Also, I know you are all Outback fans as am I but we did look at a Keystone Passport today as well...we need a light trailer and this is lighter than the Outback we are dying to have. Thanks.

Melissa


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

This is pretty typical. If you don't want to have a trailer shipped to you, bargain with your dealer using your online quote + shipping. They'll barter with you, I promise. I can only imagine that sales are hurting with fuel prices as high as they are. If they don't offer to match the price (with shipping) then I suggest you walk away.

Holman Motors and Lakeshore RV both get great reviews from fellow Outbackers. If your local dealer won't bargain with you I would recommend checking out one of these.

edit: I just checked with Holman Motors and got a quote on a 32 BHDS. Not what you're looking for, but this should give you and idea of how crazy your local dealer is asking $33,500...

_Make: 2009 Keystone Outback Sydney 32BHDS
Unit: 21683
MSRP Price: $25,363.00
Your discounted price: $21,951.00

Call us toll free @ 800-323-8677_


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

Airboss said:


> This is pretty typical. If you don't want to have a trailer shipped to you, bargain with your dealer using your online quote + shipping. They'll barter with you, I promise. I can only imagine that sales are hurting with fuel prices as high as they are. If they don't offer to match the price (with shipping) then I suggest you walk away.
> 
> Holman Motors and Lakeshore RV both get great reviews from fellow Outbackers. If your local dealer won't bargain with you I would recommend checking out one of these.
> 
> ...


Thank You so much! I asked the dealer why pricing varies in the other states and he said he guarantees it all works out the same by the time you pay for shipping, ect. I have been doing my research and I just laughed it off and came home to get all of your opinions. I have been considering LakeShore & Holman as well as a few others. Cooper's RV in PA is where I got the $21k quote. Any advice on buying out of state? We are new to the TT talk so we are still learning what to ask and what to look for. Thanks.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

when our local dealer wouldn't come down even $1,000 we stumbled onto Lakeshore and saved $10,000


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,
As I have stated before, our local dealer would not budge on their price even with us paying shipping. We even offered above online quote to do business locally and they would not come down so we went to Lakeshore and did not have a problem with delivery to our door. As others have mentioned though, you are put at the bottom of the list for any repairs at the local shop. Really, what if you lived somewhere else purchased your trailer then moved out of state so they put you at the bottom too. I think it is rather silly that only if you buy from them.... Good luck in your search.

Cristy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

On a more general note...The RV industry is suffering a HUGE blood-letting right now. Nearly all manufacturers are laying off, many have closed, others have literally sold the land right out from under themselves (Fleetwood) only to lease it back.

My point is that there will likely not be a better time to get a bargain on a new RV than right now, or in the very near future. Do your home work, find the cheapest price, and then ask for an even better discount. More than ever, you're the driver right now.

Good luck.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

i have had good luck with paul at timberview rv. It is a great dealer and another outbacker from Az. came up and bought from him. It might be worth a call, u can google timberview rv.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Melissa,

You should be able to negotiate a pretty good deal right now. You might also find someone here with a used trailer that suits your needs. For a new trailer you should be able to get 25% or more off of the MSRP which would put the trailer in the $25K or less range. Let us know where you're shopping and we can let you know which dealers are more likely to negotiate. One of the dealers we visited, Stiers RV in Bakersfield, wouldn't budge off of their price so we went to another dealer about the same distance away from our home and saved $4K. If you're willing to drive a bit I'm certain you'll find a dealer that will be reasonable. There's not that many people shopping these days with gas at $4/gal and diesel at almost $5/gal. I see lot's of used motorhomes and trailers around these days so it should be a buyers market.

Welcome and good luck,


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

dmnmcutler said:


> Thank You so much! I asked the dealer why pricing varies in the other states and he said he guarantees it all works out the same by the time you pay for shipping, ect. I have been doing my research and I just laughed it off and came home to get all of your opinions. I have been considering LakeShore & Holman as well as a few others. Cooper's RV in PA is where I got the $21k quote. Any advice on buying out of state? We are new to the TT talk so we are still learning what to ask and what to look for. Thanks.


I'm sure he would like you to believe that.
















You can do the math yourself and discover what many here have.... namely that driving across the country and back or having it shipped doesn't cost anywhere near $11,000.









Your local dealer may or may not negotiate with you if you tell them you're willing to buy remotely. Both experiences have been reported here.

One thing that is worth noting is that your local dealer will likely not be as eager to service your trailer if you haven't purchased it from them. That really seems to mean that if they're busy they aren't as able to fit you in the schedule.

If you''re the type (like me) that would do such things just for the fun of it... you can get the final cost from LakeShore shipped to your door and then go to the local guy and say you'd like the matched price, according to the "guarantee" he mentioned before.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Keep in mind that delivery costs are through the roof because of the cost of diesel, so what cost $3-4 k delivery last year might be $5-6k this year. Still doesn't cover the $11k difference.
You didn't mention what model year the PA dealers unit was, is it the same as the CA dealer?
Generally, you should be able to negotiate a 20-25% discount from MSRP.

Another shipping issue I have heard about is distributors being able to find drivers to make the deliveries because of the fuel costs. I was trying to buy a poly water tank from a friend's business - he couldn't get anyone ot deliver his tank orders.

Good Luck, Glenn


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> I'm sure he would like you to believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with Dan, if he's going to make a "promise" like that, then call him on it and watch the excuses pile up.








Before we found the OB, we were looking at what we thought were cheaper trailers (I couldn't justify the price for the OB's). The Dealer with the other trailer we liked wouldn't budge below list price. He finally dropped the price $500 and the jacked it right back up with an overpriced WDH assembly, battery, etc... 
I suggested that it was a bit high and gave him my number. He never called, and the trailer sat on his lot for the next 9 months (through a Michigan winter)....









We found the 'real' price of an Outback 2 months later and bought it within a week at Holman RV.









Moral of the Story: Don't be afraid of shipping or traveling for the right deal. You'll end up with the trailer you want for a reasonable price!


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the wonderful replies. Right now, shipping from PA is the highest at $4k with KY being the lowest at $3k. I figure it's totally worth it to save the money but I am nervous because with the local dealer purchase you are shown how to use your trailer and you have someone to directly ask questions to. This is our first trailer so we are total newbies. I purchased my Tahoe out of state a few years ago and had a wonderful experience but I didn't need to be shown how to use it at all so it was an easy purchase and we saved $7k. What are all of your opinions on my thoughts? Thanks.

Melissa


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

dmnmcutler said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful replies. Right now, shipping from PA is the highest at $4k with KY being the lowest at $3k. I figure it's totally worth it to save the money but I am nervous because with the local dealer purchase you are shown how to use your trailer and you have someone to directly ask questions to. This is our first trailer so we are total newbies. I purchased my Tahoe out of state a few years ago and had a wonderful experience but I didn't need to be shown how to use it at all so it was an easy purchase and we saved $7k. What are all of your opinions on my thoughts? Thanks.
> 
> Melissa


Are you plannning on towing this with a Tahoe?









For $4k, if I had the time available I'd go and pick it up. You would get to work your way through the pdi and then have the advantage of getting plenty of camping experience on the way home!


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful replies. Right now, shipping from PA is the highest at $4k with KY being the lowest at $3k. I figure it's totally worth it to save the money but I am nervous because with the local dealer purchase you are shown how to use your trailer and you have someone to directly ask questions to. This is our first trailer so we are total newbies. I purchased my Tahoe out of state a few years ago and had a wonderful experience but I didn't need to be shown how to use it at all so it was an easy purchase and we saved $7k. What are all of your opinions on my thoughts? Thanks.
> 
> Melissa


Are you plannning on towing this with a Tahoe?









For $4k, if I had the time available I'd go and pick it up. You would get to work your way through the pdi and then have the advantage of getting plenty of camping experience on the way home!








[/quote]
Oh gosh no, we have an 07 GMC Sierra Quad Cab that we will be towing with...we are leaning towards the 30 BHQ as of right now so I wonder if the Tahoe would pull it?? Anyhow, we are considering the drive to pick up a trailer but we have three little one's, 6, 4 & 2 and the key is finding someone to keep them while we are gone so for me $4k is almost worth it for the convience factore, lol!

Melissa


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

dmnmcutler said:


> Oh gosh no, we have an 07 GMC Sierra Quad Cab that we will be towing with...we are leaning towards the 30 BHQ as of right now so I wonder if the Tahoe would pull it?? Anyhow, we are considering the drive to pick up a trailer but we have three little one's, 6, 4 & 2 and the key is finding someone to keep them while we are gone so for me $4k is almost worth it for the convience factore, lol!
> 
> Melissa


What, no sense of adventure with the kids on a cross country trip?!?!
















If you want to use a Tahoe, I would recommend a smaller trailer....


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Oh gosh no, we have an 07 GMC Sierra Quad Cab that we will be towing with...we are leaning towards the 30 BHQ as of right now so I wonder if the Tahoe would pull it?? Anyhow, we are considering the drive to pick up a trailer but we have three little one's, 6, 4 & 2 and the key is finding someone to keep them while we are gone so for me $4k is almost worth it for the convience factore, lol!
> 
> Melissa


What, no sense of adventure with the kids on a cross country trip?!?!
















If you want to use a Tahoe, I would recommend a smaller trailer....








[/quote]
Yea, no, I am thinking not!! We have three girls and let me tell you, they love to whine, lol! I know I couldn't handle it. If we can find a trailer a bit closer than PA we may go for it, alone, that is, lol! Thanks.

Melissa


----------



## 4Griffins (Mar 11, 2008)

[/quote]
Yea, no, I am thinking not!! We have three girls and let me tell you, they love to whine, lol! I know I couldn't handle it. If we can find a trailer a bit closer than PA we may go for it, alone, that is, lol! Thanks.

Melissa
[/quote]

Colorado is closer....

Try this Make an Offer

I just bought our OB from them and they were able to negotiate on the price. Fill out the form and send them an offer. You never know, they may just bite.

Currently they have it listed at $28589.

*I have no affiliation with Steve Casey's and stand to gain NOTHING if you do purchase, not even a referral. Just trying to help


----------



## jbmanno (Mar 30, 2007)

Try General RV in Wixom, MI...that is where I bought mine. They took care of all the paperwork, the only thing I did was send in the down payment. They sent me all the paperwork to sign and I just picked it up at my convenience.
Joe


----------

